# GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist - solved

## lroy1978

Hi

I would like to mount my usb disk. But, whenever I type

mount /dev/sdb /mnt/usb/

I get the following reply

mount: No such file or directory

Inspecting dmesg I get the following...

dmesg | tail

```

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control rx

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

[fglrx] Reserved FB block: Shared offset:0, size:1000000 

[fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:ff77000, size:88000 

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ecryptfs_parse_options: eCryptfs: unrecognized option 'ecryptfs_unlink_sigs'

GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

```

Any ideas ?

Thanks,

LeeLast edited by lroy1978 on Wed Jul 22, 2009 3:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Just to check the obvious...

1) Has the usb disk been partitioned?  In which case the device would most likely be /dev/sdb1 and not /dev/sdb.

2) Does /dev/sdb exist?

3) Does /mnt/usb exist?

What is the output if you run "fdisk -l /dev/sdb" ?

----------

## lroy1978

1) Has the usb disk been partitioned? In which case the device would most likely be /dev/sdb1 and not /dev/sdb. 

It was on sdb1. Changing the mount statement to sdb1 fixed it. Thank you.

Lee

----------

